# MAZDA MIATA 1990 AIR FLOW METER REPAIR (INTERNAL WIRING DIAGRAM)



## 1955TC (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm needing a wiring diagram for the air flow meter. Unknowingly I removed the connector base and some wires got un welded. After several attempts, I cannot get the part to work.:facepalm:
I have a second car and tried its AFM and car starts perfect.
Any help available would be much appreciated.
Best to all!!

PD. My first post..... hoping for the best


----------

